# Winter storm knocked out my power!!



## bud88 (Feb 6, 2016)

We had a snow storm hit today in New England dumping about 8 inches of extremely wet snow on my area causing the power to go out at 2:00 this afternoon. So I am sitting here in the dark smoking a doob wondering what adverse effects this might have on my girls?  The lights in the flower tent were scheduled to come on at 6 p.m.  I just checked the temperatures and it's currently 52° in the tent and I expect it to dip into the 40's unless power is restored in the next couple of hours.  The electric company said they didn't think it would be restored until late in the morning or early afternoon.  So I am looking at missing an entire light cycle and exposing the plants to temps below 50°.  I am in the second week of flower.  
 Will this have any adverse effects?  Or can the plants handle this happening without issue?
I also have a plant vegging, but I'm not as worried about that one....


----------



## bud88 (Feb 6, 2016)

I think that the MJ God's are looking over me. Almost exactly 12 hours from when the power went out, it came back on!  I just checked my temperature gauges and it never got colder than 50°.  Had it gone another hour I probably would have been looking at 44 - 46° in the tent.
I may look into a propane heater.After all I am not too fond of the cold either...


----------



## zem (Feb 6, 2016)

They can easily take a day or two of outage once in their lifetime. having them die from freezing is your main concern and not the light cycle. i worry about propane safety although they are making them safer today but still. electric heaters are also a fire hazard. i prefer adding light to warm things up but that is no solution for the flowering chamber where i absolutely need a dark cycle. I resort to DWC and water heaters in those days. What i do however, is probably not enough for your area, you probably need some heating setup, just make sure it's safe.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 6, 2016)

about a decade ago, we lost power for about a week after an ice storm. a friend loaned me a kerosene heater. they make a clean burning kerosene that does not emit much if any carbon monoxide.  worked like a charm and was cheap and did not require electricity. i also have a generator but they are loud and a pain in the bum to set up. i see one on amazon from dyna glo for ~$101...


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Feb 6, 2016)

Same here it sucked so bad all day til about 11 last night we lost power I was freaking out I'm in new England as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 6, 2016)

Good luck you guys, i hope your all warm and well lite by now, in more ways than one..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2016)

Unless the temps get below freezing, you will be okay.  Temps below 60 cause the plant to basically quit growing, but you should have no long term effects if temps do not get below freezing.

Although I have a generator for long outages (8-12" of wet snow is common), I will sometimes just put a propane lantern in my grow room for some heat and light if the power is out during lights on.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Feb 6, 2016)

Right on thanks guys


----------



## bud88 (Feb 6, 2016)

THG, do you mean like a Coleman with the screw on small tank?
OF,  I might look into something like that. How large of an area do you think it would warm?

Rose, TY..yes everything is back to normal and very well LIT! lol
We had lost cable and internet also and that just came back on.  I was starting to wonder if we would have it back by kickoff time tomorrow ..lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 6, 2016)

the literature says a bit over 500 sq ft. we kept the whole upstairs (approx 1000 sq ft) warmish(lower 60's) when the temps dipped below zero.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 6, 2016)

You can buy nice little propane bottle heaters and lanterns that are very safe and easy to work. The heater will give you more heat than the lantern. But you won't need a lot of heat to keep the kids happy, just getting the space up above 60f and they will be fine.

The little single and double brick propane heaters are seriously nice and you can hook up a BBQ grill bottle to them if you need longer term heat, or just the little bottles for lower, shorter term heat.

Losing a daylight period is not as problematic as losing a night period.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes, that is what I mean.  My closet is approx. 3 x 6.  I use the lanterns so that I can maintain some light, too if it is lights on time.  I do have small single bottle heaters, too, but weirdly, my power seems to go out a lot while I am in the dark period.  If power is out for 4-6 hours or more, I usually turn the generator on.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 7, 2016)

new england also. hey neighbors.   :ciao:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Feb 7, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> new england also. hey neighbors. :ciao:


 
hehe hey &#55357;&#56907;


----------



## bud88 (Feb 8, 2016)

Isn't it just wonderful here...getting dumped on today and then again Thursday.....


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 8, 2016)

yup, dont like weather, wait till tommorow. taxes thru roof!! waters polluted. tiny open lands. roads, bridges going to s***. no place like home though. go pats 2016. :rant::fid:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Feb 9, 2016)

Lmao I'm originally from Florida


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 9, 2016)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> Lmao I'm originally from Florida


 
 my brother moved there 20 yrs ago and lovn it. says crazy to put up with our weather.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 9, 2016)

Florida is a nice place to visit but I don't want to live there. Or anywhere along the gulf. Just way too much humidity for this bipedalor. NC is bad enough, I want to go somewhere where the weather stays dryer more often but not freezing all the time, some is ok though. I enjoy autumn too much to move that far south.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 11, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Florida is a nice place to visit but I don't want to live there. Or anywhere along the gulf. Just way too much humidity for this bipedalor. NC is bad enough, I want to go somewhere where the weather stays dryer more often but not freezing all the time, some is ok though. I enjoy autumn too much to move that far south.


 
Colorado sounds like it. Went there a couple times, it was so nice, clean water, big lands. May move there next year.  Will be a big move from n. eng.  And everyone grows there. No more BIG quarterly tax bill.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Feb 12, 2016)

Might be moving to north Carolina next month myself. Something not as cold but still with seasons. And cheaper taxes are killing us


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2016)

LOL--you're planning on moving and choose a place like NC?!?  I cannot wait to get out of the red-neck backwards state I live in, but it won't be to a place with laws as archaic as where I live now.  Even though I am quite tired of snow and sub-zero temps, climate is far less important to me now than a place with mmj and recreational laws in place. A place with more than a 3 month growing period would be nice though.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 12, 2016)

I like N.C.   I like Georgia too.
   It's the land I love, not the government.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Feb 12, 2016)

Haha nice


----------



## yarddog (Feb 12, 2016)

It's not the rednecks that's the problem.   Most rednecks smoke pot.  It's those damn political pigs that represents us, they are the problem.   To me, a redneck is a solid American.   A hard working person.  
I consider myself a redneck.  With pride.   I'm a pot smoking, whiskey drinking dirt road country boy.  I'll take a simple country folk any day.


----------



## bud88 (Feb 12, 2016)

Can't figure this weather even if it's New England... Temperatures below zero Saturday night and then in the high 40's and maybe low 50's midweek....
I think mother nature is dabbing...:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2016)

yarddog said:


> It's not the rednecks that's the problem.   Most rednecks smoke pot.  It's those damn political pigs that represents us, they are the problem.   To me, a redneck is a solid American.   A hard working person.
> I consider myself a redneck.  With pride.   I'm a pot smoking, whiskey drinking dirt road country boy.  I'll take a simple country folk any day.



It's the damn rednecks that vote these pigs into office, so it IS the problem of the rednecks.  The red states are only red because the people elected close-minded fat white republicans to represent them who continue to deny us our rights.  They speak of less government....unless it affects our personal freedoms, when they think they have the right to be in our bedrooms and our homes.  Most of them are in the pockets of Big Pharm and private prisons.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 13, 2016)

I must disagree with you THG. Being a NC boy, I have been around here for a long time, and I have paid close attention to politics all across the country. There are good and bad people everywhere on this planet. There are also very many selfish, self-serving people who come from all walks of life. I can tell you without a doubt that the problem isn't "red necks", just like it isn't "niggers" or any other slang named group. It is ignorance that has been fed by people on both sides of the political isle(and by news media who support what ever political liar) who are only interested in lining their own pockets and building their own power. And they are the ones who lie to "we the people" about everything. 

But you are right about most of them being aligned with big Pharmaceutical (and with anyone else who puts money in their pockets) to squash our freedom to enjoy this wonderful, harmless (plant)gift from whatever(whoever) made this planet.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 13, 2016)

Well said puppy.  Well said.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 13, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It's the damn rednecks that vote these pigs into office, so it IS the problem of the rednecks. The red states are only red because the people elected close-minded fat white republicans to represent them who continue to deny us our rights. They speak of less government....unless it affects our personal freedoms, when they think they have the right to be in our bedrooms and our homes. Most of them are in the pockets of Big Pharm and private prisons.


 
it is easy to get mad or even hate republicans, tea party (koch brothers). i use to listen to each candidate and vote WRONGLY. when i started to read and read somore, i know now that i will never vote republican again. talk bout close minded. i do know that most of the people i know that vote are unread voters and are in the dark about politics like i was for most of my life. so sorry if i offended any of u guys. u too pup. i could sit here and write for 2 hours why i dislike republicans but it would only make me more frustrated with them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 13, 2016)

You don't have to apologize to me GH, I hate ALL of them, regardless of their party. I would fire the whole lot of them if I could.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 13, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> You don't have to apologize to me GH, I hate ALL of them, regardless of their party. I would fire the whole lot of them if I could.


 
yup, some friends feel that as well. thats why we have such non-traditional candidates leading in the polls. so much anger with voters. for GOOD reason.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 13, 2016)

Fire em all!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 15, 2016)

I am so completely frustrated by the political process anymore. The choices we are left with more often than not are either religious communists who want to legislate religious beliefs, or radical socialists who want to turn us all into socialist peasants who cant go to the toilet without a supervisor telling us its ok to do so. It seems like we used to have moderation in this country but not anymore. Our whole system has gone beyond the tail wagging the dog. It has reached the point where parasites on the fleas are wagging the dog now.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes, its a mess puppy.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 16, 2016)

Not sure about communists in the gov., pup. I do know the religious guys, the fanatics, are the republicans. Re democratic socialist. I believe this is about taking power away from big corporations and billionaires and putting it in the hands of the majority, middle class people. Also taking the big corporations, drug companies and big $$ out of the elections as well. I love to hear the bern speak, but think he has a little chance. Not excited about Hillary either, although it would not be bad. I read the last time a Democrat has won 3 terms straight was in the FDR, Truman days, a 20 year run, (now everyone wants change). Also read that a sitting Dem. or Rep. has NEVER won if the stock market is down for the first 2 months of the coming election year. In Jan. the market was down about 5%. Feb. Is not looking much better. Its not USA this time, but the emerging markets that can, may, and likely put us in a recession. Anyway, this brings down the odds that ANY democrat can win in November.       Do You believe in climate change?? Do you believe in evolution?? Do you believe in the buffet rule, where someone like warren buffet should pay (at least) the same tax rate (%) as his secretary does?? Do you believe in Medicare, social security?? How about the environmental protection agency? Minimum wage increase? Do you believe in gay rights (marriage)?? Do you believe in women's rights?? Equal pay for equal work?? How about planned parenthood, (abortion, in cases of rape and incest, anyway)?? How about universal health care(not necessarily Obamacare, but that everyone needs to be covered)?? Do you believe in legal marijuana (federal removal from schedule 1 list)??    I believe in all these things. Republicans don't. Which makes me about as FAR left democrat, as it gets. I think there may be many democrats out there that know so little about politics, they dont know they are one. Since Scalia (federal judge that just passed) died, the Republicans have declared they would NOT CONSIDER ANY replacement Obama may pick. This is illegal and so typical of the hate and gridlock with the republicans. The tea party republicans (slaves to the KOCH brothers, upper 1%) cant even agree with the establishment Republicans. They will do anything to ensure gridlock. Your thoughts?? I do not mean to offend ANYONE.. Am very sorry if i did. Yep, its a pick your poison election, but turnout will be incredible, I think.. :fid:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2016)

You sound more like a libertarian to me. I don't care for any of the available candidates. Bernies idea of free everything for everyone won't work. I don't trust Hillary. She is a conniving liar. political name is a nasty cartoon character/insult comic. Cruz and Rubio are dolts. We need someone in office that can unite the United States. All we have are dividers running. I think too many people want to control what other people do and want to control how their hard earned pay is spent. If what you are doing is not hurting anyone else, it should be legal. Big corps and big pharma are criminals but every time someone tries to tax them they pull jobs out of America. I don't know the answers but I think things are going to get worse for a long time before they get better... Sorry for being a pessimist but I am what I am...
And I think that you live in Massachusetts like I do,grass hopper so your vote does not matter. The dem will win mass. I am voting for HR Puffinstuff myself...


----------



## bud88 (Feb 17, 2016)

On the brighter side....it was 57 here today and the rain washed most of the snow away!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2016)

lol, bud... and getting the thread back on subject.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 17, 2016)

Subject?!     What's that??


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Feb 17, 2016)

bud88 said:


> On the brighter side....it was 57 here today and the rain washed most of the snow away!!


 
 yes so nice I actually got in the car this afternoon after work and the seats had been warmed by the sun...... So nice.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 17, 2016)

its hard not to be smothered with politics now. its coming from all directions. puffnstuff , could win!! yup, from mass. weather is nice now. hope it holds.


----------



## bud88 (Feb 17, 2016)

yarddog said:


> Subject?!     What's that??



It's all good... most of the snow has melted and my Super Lemon Haze clones are starting to root! :lama:


----------

